# CELEXA INFO NEEDED !



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Hoping for any info good or bad about this medication my pdoc wants to put me on this one so if there is any kind of feed back it would be greatly appreciated and if not can anyone name a ssri that has helped their dp


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

I see you posted this awhile ago, but in case you or anyone else is wondering...

After about 3 months on celexa for it drove me manic. I slept 6 hours a night, worked 40-60 hours a week, worked a full course load at university, and managed to mountain bike 5 days a week. The scary thing is that I did not even realize it was happening (I was too busy to see my doc).

When I saw my doctor I realized that I had gone completely off the charts. I was talking a mile a minute.

I got put on divalproex because of that.

Anyways, I'm sure that doesn't happen to everyone. It definitely did help my anxiety for what it's worth, just maybe a bit too well.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

tried the UK brand equivalent of Celexa last year for about 4 months.

at first it made me feel really depressed (nearly all SSRI's seem to do this to me) and after that feeling wore off I got really manic - embarking on all kinds of schemes and behaving in a really strange way - I was mostly unaware of this effect and thought I was behaving quite normally - those around me expressed concern - I had a good think about what I had been up to in that time and realised I was bang out of order.

also had increased interest in the idea of sex but less interest in actually having sex - very wierd.

this is quite a profound, behaviour altering drug IMHO - I certainlly wouldn't take any life altering decisions whilst under the influence

withdrawal symptoms were mild anbd short lived - felt dizzy, lost balance and had sudden surges of energy in my brain - nothing too drastic


----------

